# Airport Express et Apple TV



## TRN (22 Avril 2007)

surement question bete...

si j'ai un apple TV... sait il regarder dans les DD branchés sur la nouvelle borne Airport ????

merci a vous


----------



## ipascm (23 Avril 2007)

j'ai une apple tv et je me pose la meme question que toi, cela serait canon pour ma part...


----------



## kiks (23 Avril 2007)

Oui,

je vous confirme que l'appletv peut lire le contenu d'un DD externe branché en usb sur l'airport extreme.

Bonne nouvelle donc....


----------



## TRN (24 Avril 2007)

Cela deviens tres tres bien....

au possesseur de l'apple TV, avez vous essayer les plug in de http://plugins.awkwardtv.org/  ???

ca donnes envie d'acheter..........


----------



## TRN (27 Avril 2007)

bonjour

bizzare on a du mal a avoir un retour sur cet Apple TV

donc si j'ai un Apple TV.. une Borne Express et rien d'autre d'allumer...Apple TV est capable d'aller me chercher mes photos et mes MP3 sur le DD ???

ca serait deja pas mal...


----------

